# Cheesecake "crust" question



## MrBaseball34 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd like to know how I can use a regular pie crust for a cheesecake 
crust. Most cheesecakes call for either graham cracker or cookie crusts 
but I'd like to make one with a crust like a pie or even sugar cookie 
batter.

Anyone know how I could do that without burning it?
I can roll out the crust and cook it like with a pudding-type pie but 
when I go to cook the cheesecake, will that burn the crust?


----------



## Alix (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd blind bake the crust first and no I don't think it would burn, but if you are fearful of that just put foil over the exposed bits.


----------



## MrBaseball34 (Nov 21, 2006)

I doubt there will be any "exposed bits".


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 21, 2006)

I use a cookie crust for my cheesecake, and never have any problem.  You always have to blind bake a cheesecake crust, tho, even a crumb crust.


----------



## MrBaseball34 (Nov 22, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> I use a cookie crust for my cheesecake...
> <SNIP>


 
Can you tell me how to use something like a standard sugar cookie batter
to do this? Are you really a Sous Chef?


----------



## MrBaseball34 (Nov 27, 2006)

OK, the pie type crust worked somewhat. The bottom shrunk and the sides didn't cover the gap entirely but the whole thing came out great.

Is there anyway to help out with the shrinkage of the bottom when "blind" baking it?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 27, 2006)

MrBaseball34 said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to help out with the shrinkage of the bottom when "blind" baking it?


 
Using pie weights should help.  If you don't have that gadget, use some dried beans to cover the bottom. Just cover the surface of the crust with a wax paper, then spread the beans out evenly, single layer not to fill totally, at the bottom when you put it in the oven.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2006)

MrBaseball34 said:
			
		

> OK, the pie type crust worked somewhat. The bottom shrunk and the sides didn't cover the gap entirely but the whole thing came out great.
> 
> Is there anyway to help out with the shrinkage of the bottom when "blind" baking it?


 

Once the dough is rolled out, you have to take care in placing it into the pan. laying it into the bottom and dstretching the dough to fill the bottom edge is not good. This stretching will result in shrinking. 

Lay the dough into the pan and push the overhang that is up the sides, down into the bottom edge to fill it.

There will still be a little shrinkage but not as much.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 27, 2006)

MrBaseball34 said:
			
		

> Can you tell me how to use something like a standard sugar cookie batter
> to do this? Are you really a Sous Chef?


You can use a good sugar cookie recipe and then press it into your springform pan.  I have a recipe I can give you, but it's not where I am today.

No, I'm really a Consulting Chef, Culinary Educator and Food and Wine Writer.  The "Sous Chef" designation below my name here on DC is an indication of how many posts I have made here.


----------

